# 3D horse to 2D and cut out



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Found a 3d horse file and after much work I was able to convert each piece to a *.dxf file format and cut it on the laser.
This particular file was very troublesome, (and very large like 300in x 500 in ,it was probably metric )i have done many of these but it was never a lot of editting as this was.
Its not perfect but ok.
I like these files, i like the 3d to 2d and back to 3d


3D horse converted to 2D and cut out - YouTube


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool and makes me really envious of all those laser and CBC machines. Wish I had one. :cray:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

300in x 500 in,,,,,,,now that is large....

great result, Stan..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations Stan that is impressive.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW! Is this a display item or Paul Bunyan's toy !?! May I use photo #3 as a pattern for some (Much smaller) stained glass work?


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> 300in x 500 in,,,,,,,now that is large....
> 
> great result, Stan..


I would think that the original file was in mm that = 11.811" x 19.685"

All in all, you are right, it is a nice piece!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

yes go right ahead


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

yes it was metric and i use imperial ,gets me into trouble once in awhile


----------

